# Locking Springer Fork Assembly - Right Way, Wrong Way?



## Kscheel

I have a locking springer fork setup that needs to be assembled. I have a tendency to over think things so, this may be a non-issue, but is there a certain way that this type of fork should be assembled? Should it be assembled on or off the bike? Should I attach the spring hardware and truss rods before tightening the bolt that holds the legs and center tube together?  What should be tightened up first? Etc...  Looking for some guidance here to make this process go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## 2jakes

Kscheel said:


> I have a locking springer fork setup that needs to be assembled. I have a tendency to over think things so, this may be a non-issue, but is there a certain way that this type of fork should be assembled? Should it be assembled on or off the bike? Should I attach the spring hardware and truss rods before tightening the bolt that holds the legs and center tube together?  What should be tightened up first? Etc...  Looking for some guidance here to make this process go as smoothly as possible.









 


This is the long bolt & nut that connects the 2 forks . The above photo on right, below the key,
 you can see the head of the long bolt .
On the other side  which is not seen is the nut that is attached to the long bolt & holds the forks 
 together and above the key is the chrome cup.

I start by attaching the long bolt through the fork pass through the short tube & into the other fork.
And secure with a nut.





 

 
On the left is diagram of spacers, round steel bearings , cups & coupling. On the right is the fork tube .

With the forks attached to the short fork tube. Insert the short fork tube thru the bike front tube from the
bottom . Install the round bracket that is attached to the  AS & spring bracket then secure with the top coupling .

 The top tube hole is where you will install the bicycle stem which will
hold the handlebars in place.





 Very Important that the bearings be lubricated with grease .

Insert the fork tube into the bike front frame tube from the bottom. Notice the cup & steel bearings on the photo,
there should also be the cup with steel bearings on the bottom as well. The bike front frame tube is where
 the head badge is  located. Mine says SCHWINN.




You will note that I have already put together the spring with the AS bolts on each side. And I have
attached this to the bike frame. Below is how I put it together.
But after attaching the springer to the bike frame tube. I then go back & remove the nut on the inside
of the AS bolt & proceed to put the forks & rods in place then I reattach the nut. I do it this way because
it's easier to assemble or hold in place the forks & rods while I re apply the nut.




 The _AS_ bolt will be on the outside going into the v- bracket square hole.
On the inside of the v-bracket, first put the fork with the hole through the _AS_ bolt, then
the rod & use the nut to tighten.  Do this on both sides .
Note: The holes on the v-bracket are square & so is the fitting on the _AS_ bolts.
And this is a matter of preference, but I like to lined them up so that the AS letters
are vertical. Also the rods (chrome)...both ends look the same. Mine work fine either way.




Those wires around the spring & bracket are merely the wires that are from my Wald
basket carrier & are not part of the assembly, so just ignore.
See the nut on the inside of both sides. they are securing the rod & fork to the v-bracket.
The long bolt inside the spring goes up all the way thru the round bracket & should stick
 out with the threads showing. This is where you can use the nut to secure it down.




 Bottom assembly .
The wheel of the tire provides the bolt where you will install the bottom fork assembly.
first thing directly to the wheel bolt is the fork,then the chrome rod & followed by the
( 2 ) fender braces , a washer & tighten with a nut.  Do this on both sides.

Good Luck !


----------



## Tikibar

An incredible set of detailed instructions that deserves a big thank you. Thank You!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I also rub the pivot bolt with a little oil. The two little dimple holes are ports for more oil in the future. When tightening the pivot bolt, I usually get it snug then back off the bolt side a bit then tighten the nut a bit.. you will figure it out.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chucksoldbikes

dont  for get the    part  that holds the  fender that  goes between  the stering stem legs


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Kscheel said:


> I have a locking springer fork setup that needs to be assembled. I have a tendency to over think things so, this may be a non-issue, but is there a certain way that this type of fork should be assembled? Should it be assembled on or off the bike? Should I attach the spring hardware and truss rods before tightening the bolt that holds the legs and center tube together?  What should be tightened up first? Etc...  Looking for some guidance here to make this process go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

IT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA TO SHOW THE LOCKING BEARING CUP IN THE EXPLODED VIEW!


----------



## Uncle Shish

I'm glad I found this. Is there any adjustments that need to be made based on a riders weight? I had the top bolt in an aftermarket springer bend so bad that  I had to disassemble and install a new one. I took it for a test ride and I noticed under a little compression that the front of the bolt head, rubber bushing, and retaining cup extends a half inch or so beyond the V brace. I don't recall noticing that in the past. It also looks like the entire spring assembly favors to the left when weight is applied.


----------

